# Get a Girlfriend



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah right, like that's gonna happen. But it's a goal ...


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

It's crazy how certain people can make getting in a relationship look as simple as going out to get food. A REAL relationship that is.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

jc90 said:


> A REAL relationship that is.


Now that is a real goal.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

jc90 said:


> It's crazy how certain people can make getting in a relationship look as simple as going out to get food. A *REAL* relationship that is.


I had to cover up my sex doll's eyes so she didn't have to read such bigotry.


----------



## Stephanos (Jul 9, 2013)

I gave up on that goal and replaced it with another one lol. It's funny how something that comes natural to most people, can be a serious inward struggle for others.


----------



## arkadashim619 (Jun 16, 2012)

I think because getting one is hard. It because we need to impress and get impress with the people we are getting to know.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Maybe the hardest challenge in a severe SA guy's life. Too deficient in too many competitive factors that a desirable female looks for in a mate I suppose. They also look at history of "success" , "relationship history". also the picky ones look for something "unique" "special" or the "best at something". It sounds so inhumanely businesslike seen from that point of view.


----------



## TheRebellion (Jul 17, 2013)

Don't doubt yourself

just talk to girls..

usually you'll find that they want a relationship more than you do.

it's just a matter of putting yourself at the right place at the right time.


----------



## JoeyG (Jul 17, 2013)

This is my goal and would probably make me happier. We should all try lol I need a wingman... Wish my best friend was down here in Virginia with me.. We could start some fire.. I WOULD HOPE. I'm very shy so.. I try when I can.


----------



## wolfie620 (May 3, 2013)

look how friggin easily this guy does it! why so hard! ლ(ಠ益ಠლ


----------



## JoeyG (Jul 17, 2013)

That made me hate myself and laugh alittle wolfie.


----------



## Holzwege (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm going to try that, as some silly exposure therapy.


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

ils25r said:


> Maybe the hardest challenge in a severe SA guy's life. Too deficient in too many competitive factors that a desirable female looks for in a mate I suppose. They also look at history of "success" , "relationship history". also the picky ones look for something "unique" "special" or the "best at something". It sounds so inhumanely businesslike seen from that point of view.


 Well said.


----------



## zounou (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd like to have one but right now is not the time. I still need to fix myself both mentally and physically. Also, I still need to get a job. I could probably make some acquaintances but that's probably it.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I think most people need to get some self respect and pride first.


----------



## Kirit3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think it's always cool to be open to people. Just:

Don't get a girlfriend just for sex. That's what friends with benefits or blow up dolls are for c:

NO she will not "fix you" or "complete you". NO you don't need her to "survive" or "feel good about yourself".

She's not perfect, so she might not completely understand SA even if she has SA herself. 

Don't pretend to be someone you are not.

Have fun.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Think of it like a game...


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What the hell? That guy in the video does in 5 seconds what I couldn't do in* 34 years*. Now I'm really depressed.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

cloister2 said:


> What the hell? That guy in the video does in 5 seconds what I couldn't do in* 34 years*. Now I'm really depressed.


I know that this might sound crazy but I think that was stagged.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AxeDroid said:


> I know that this might sound crazy but I think that was stagged.


doh of course. who would respond to that dopey approach?


----------

